# brown specs



## joshlara (Jul 31, 2011)

its a stawberry ice fem ff nutes in dwc  2 weeks flowering ppm 350  ph 6.0  got sum brown specs started at middle and worked it self up confused sprayed with epson salt ahd boild eggs shells srayed  for a week ever morning for a quik cal/mag. should it clear up or the leavs stay like that my ph keeps going dow  from6.0 to 5.1  and ppm goes up 10 ppm  every morning when i check her and why cant i up the ppm is it cus its in a dwc  pls help first time   info temps day 75-78 night 68-70 humdity 50- 40 .   ph 6.0 goes down 5.1 ovre night  ppm 350 goes up 10 ppm over night. 400 hps light 12/12  pl pl pls help


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2011)

:ciao::welcome: To the Only Place :ciao:

Why are you unable to raise your ppm's? 350 is way to low for flowering, mine are at 1000+ when in flower, they are starving. pH should be 5.8 for DWC. Are you letting your water aerate for 24 hours prior to adding nutes to the water?

A good place to start to learn more is right here


----------



## joshlara (Aug 1, 2011)

im not letting aerate is that the ph problem ?what about nutes last time i got them to 500ppm it got brown spec i think that was th problem should i bring them up  its got lil buds already just tring to get rid of those brown spots do they go away after srayed (epson) they went from the bottom to the top be 4 this happen my ph pen broke and had to oder a new one well when i got the new one check the ph and it was 4.5 or do u think that caused the brown specs  what about tha nutes they say lower nutes in dwc or is that to low imfo pl asap and even as low as the ppm is when i check it ever morning ppm goes up and ph down doesnt that mean to much nutes from what i read


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2011)

There is not enough information to answer your question.

What type/size of DWC?
What is the ppm of your water?
What nutes?
How much of each?
How do you mix them?
For how long?
pH? pH should be 5.8 for DWC.

I would suggest reading the stickies and our Growing resource section.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2011)

:48:


take care and be safe


----------



## joshlara (Aug 1, 2011)

its a 10 gallon tote but only use 3 gallons . 300 ppm the water i get is only 15 ppm it from water mill at tha store i use fox farm and im in week 7 from there schedul  1/2 strenght mix 1 gallon at a time ph keeps falling  6.0 to 5.1 over night do u mean if  let it aerate no i dont is that why it goes down pl help nu to this ty.ps do i let it aerate with the nute in the water


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't know FF nutes. I assume that's organic tea? The ppm sounds too low even for organic. In hydro setups the ph can fluxuate quickly, especially if yer chemicals are low in the water. Yu absolutely need to aerate yer water. I hope yu have an air stone with constant air in the DWC bucket. It should be boiling with air constantly. If the ph doesn't go outside of the 5.3-6.2 range, I wouldn't panic, but it does need to settle down, and I suspect getting the ppm higher will help that. Also check yer plants all over (tops n undersides of leaves) with a magnifying glass for bugs, as they can sneak in and cause brown spots where they are chewing. Good luck and welcome to "The Passion"


----------



## joshlara (Aug 1, 2011)

thank u very much i use fox farn nutes  just answering ur ? up ther were u assumed it was tea ty agin


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2011)

I aerate for 24 hours,then add nutes, let aerate for another 24 hours. After this I adjust the pH and let aerate another 24 hours. If pH is stable I then use, if not I readjust and aerate till I achieve the pH that I want. I also empty my buckets/rez every 7-10 days and then add a new batch of nutes. In between I just add pH adjusted water.

Are you aerating your rez?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2011)

each strain is different, but I am usually in the 900-1000+ range by then.


----------



## joshlara (Aug 1, 2011)

well u see my cant take it that high i think cause i got it to 500 and then thats when i got those brown spots


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2011)

Pics would help tremendously but nute burn(to much N from over feeding) starts browning on the tips. I doubt if those spots are from to high of a ppm.

Do you aerate your tote?


----------



## joshlara (Aug 1, 2011)

i have 4 air stones in ther


----------



## joshlara (Aug 1, 2011)

how do i put pic on here from a camare


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2011)

> ppm goes up and ph down



This sounds like the pH is out of whack. The plants are not consuming your nutes because the nutes are not available to them due to the pH being off.


----------



## joshlara (Aug 1, 2011)

so what do i do if i put it to 5.8 it goes rite back down by the morning it will be like 5.1  just goes down not up


----------



## pcduck (Aug 1, 2011)

see the above post #9


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2011)

If you are not aerating your solution and not giving the nutes time to buffer the water, I would say that that could be a big part of your problem.  I do like pcduck.  Mixing nutes is a multi-day event.  The pH reading is going to be different 24 hours after adding nutes than it is when you just added nutes.  The same with pH up and down.  What are you using to measure your pH and ppms?  

I also have my ppms up to the 1000 range when flowering.  Brown spots on the leaves are not nute burn.


----------



## joshlara (Aug 1, 2011)

hanna ph pen and tds pen to


----------



## joshlara (Aug 1, 2011)

still cant put pic it says to download pisca or sumting like that do ihave to


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 1, 2011)

You probably need to resize your pics.  I use Paint (available on virtually all PCs)


----------



## joshlara (Aug 2, 2011)

up tha ppm to 520 minus 15 ppm from starting water 5.8 ph ppm went down to 510 ph stayed tha same what u think duck wondering if thats y those brown spots came if she was just hungry i will wait a few days to c what happens thx on tha pic thing it says 1.30 mb exceeds  tha forms list 488. for this file ther on tha browse but cant up load them


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2011)

Once damaged the plant will not repair those brown spots. Check for new growth and keep your eye on the pH.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2011)

Use Paint to resize your pics--1.3 mb is too big.

You need to mix nutes, let them sit 24 hours, check your pH, pH your solution if necessary and let it sit another 24 hours.  Since pcduck only gave you this advise yesterday, we can assume that you did not do this.  This "waiting period" is critical for the nutes to buffer the water and for the pH up or down to work.  The ppms and the pH IS going to change.  You CANNOT nute and pH the water, take a reading and expect your initial reading to be a good reading.  The nutes WILL change the pH over a 24 hour period and pH up/down does take some time to work.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey Goddess; about letting the nute solution sit for 24hrs. Is that for all nutes or just for the organic nutes. Yu know I use the chem nutes for hydro but only let sit for a few minutes and vigorously aerate, then add to rez. should I also let em sit 24hrs?


----------



## pcduck (Aug 2, 2011)

I use GH3 part indoors and follow the same procedure that I stated above


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 2, 2011)

for resizing pics..I just goto the pic in "my documents"-"my pictures"- then rather than left clic on the pic, I right clic on the pic and that brings up the options. I left clic on edit (which brings the pic up in paint), then left clic "image" at the top of the page-left clic "stretch/skew" on the drop-menu, then where the size is highlighted, it will say 100%, change that to 45% for both height and width, then clic ok. the pic will resize to just fill the screen. if it is still bigger that the screen, yu will have to resize it again. depending on the original size of the pic yu may have to try different numbers between 30 and 50% to get it to fill the whole page.(filling the whole page is better than shrinking it to half the page as this makes viewing on our end easier). Once yu have that done, then clic on file and save the pic to a location that yu can find it (I made a new file for all my flower pics.) Yu can do this by clicking "save as" when yu go to save the pic, then it will bring up the page where the pic currently is (like my pictures), move yer cursor over that and right clic, when menu pops up-left clic on "new" then 'file'. it will make a new file that has the title highlighted, type in whatever name yu want then press enter. It will automatically rename the file and save the newly resized pic to it). Then when yu resize any in the future, yu go through the same setup but rather than making a new file, yu just clic on 'save as' and it will bring up the files then just double left clic on the new file that yu made the first time and it will save it to that file. hope this helps


----------



## joshlara (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks yall just panic when all those brown spot got worse going to let soltion sit for now on should i leave to ppm alone or move it up  it at 520&ph 5.8     thses moring checked ppm went down 510 & ph 5.8 the same check agin before light out ppm went down 460 ph 5.2 . had to add 3 quarts of just water ahd ph bac to 5.8 about the ppm should i let it be or put them bac to 520 pl help just want to fix her asap working on those pic not togood with tha computer


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 2, 2011)

got the ppm up to 520  ph 5.8 check tis morning went down 510 ph stayed  checked before lites out ppm went more down460 ph 5.2 had to add plain water 3 quarts to top off  and ph bac to 5.8 should i leave ppm alone or bac to 520 sorry just panic when brown spots started to dry the whole  and dont want to lose her pl help any advise and will let nutes aerate for now on ty guy ang kinddess lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 2, 2011)

I must ask if yu are mixing your nutrients in the 10gal DWC container or in a separate bucket? If yu are not mixing in separate bucket then yu absolutely need to get one so that yu can mix your nutes and aerate them separately before adding that to your DWC container. It sounds like to me that your plant is drinking up the nutes as fast as yu put it in and that is causing the numbers to change so fast that it is bouncing the PH. I would recommend that yu increase again to around 700ppm (in spearate bucket) then ballance ph and aerate for 12hrs. Then check ph again to see if it is changing. If it changes reballance it and aerate it (with airstone and pump) for another 12 hrs then check again. If it maintains the ph ballance then add it to your DWC container and watch it for the next few days to see what happens. In hydro problems happen very fast and will show up in the plant very fast, but they can also be fixed very fast. Yu just have to stay close and keep an eye on it till yu get the hang of it. I promise yu it will get better once yu get your method worked out, and yu learn to recognise what the plant is telling yu that it needs.


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 2, 2011)

i have a seprate tote i mix in a gallon at a time but once all mixed and ph is were i want it igive it to tha plants res  but i dont let it aerate like u said  and i use 3gallons  thank u very very much for ur kindness and help guys


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 3, 2011)

ok hushpuppy when i add the nu nute and check on her and ppm goes up or down do i put them bac to 700 ppm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2011)

Is there a reason are you mixing at a gallon a time?  

I have extra buckets.  When I redo the buckets, I fill clean buckets with 3 or so gallons of water, add nutes for 3 gallons, and aerate for 24 hours.  Most nutes have buffers in them that will affect the pH and need time to work.  After 24 hours, I check the pH and pH if necessary.  If I have pH'd the solution, I let sit for another 24 hours and check again.  When the nute solution is right, I simply take the lid with the plant and put onto the new bucket and back into the room.  I use any residual nute solution to water my outdoor veggies and flowers.

Different strains can and do have different nutrient needs.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 3, 2011)

Sentenario said:
			
		

> ok hushpuppy when i add the nu nute and check on her and ppm goes up or down do i put them bac to 700 ppm


No, If yer mixing yer nute solution in a separate bucket, yu want to mix it to the level that yu want (700ppm in this case) then get it ballanced on the ph and let it sit and aerate with a bubbler. After that don't adjust the ppm, let it do its thing and only adjust the ph if needed. once yu add it to yer rez, yu don't want to make any changes there. If a problem arrises within the rez(or plants) then yu will want to make a new batch of solution to correct the problem, and if necessary do a complete change out... 
I like the way Goddess does it. She makes up new and moves the plants to a new container and throws out the old, which is ideal for removing chemical buildup and eliminates cross contamination of ph'd water.


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 3, 2011)

got it hope it goes well ty let say i use 1 tsp TB 1 tsp BB  1/4 bestie bloom do i add the nute till i reach 700 ppm cus what it say to mix on the foxfarm schduel i mix it and only get around 350ppm after i mix all nute for 3 gallons together (350)ppm  do i add tsp at a time of each nute till i get it up till 700ppm just want to make sure


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm afraid I don't know the nute brand well enough to tell yu properly...yu say yu are mixing according to the FF schedule. Usually that schedule is set for one gallon or one liter and yu are mixing into 3 gallons. If its says 1tsp per liter(or per gal) of each and yu are mixing 1tsp into 3 gallons then there is yer problem. Yu have to multiply that by 3 if it is per gallon and by 12 if it is per liter.  If yu are sure that yu are mixing it correctly then do one gallon and double the number of tsp to see what the ppm shows


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2011)

Scanning over a couple of different feeding schedules for FF, I did not find one that only called for 1 tsp per gallon.


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 3, 2011)

ok im on week 7(fox farm) i allways use half of what it says so i wont burn from what i read i get 1 gallon its 2tsp growbig  i put  1tsp , big bloom calls for 1 tbl 1 put 1 1/2 tsp of big bloom  1/4 bestie bloom i do this to each gallon then i put them togeter in a tote and the read
ing is around 350 ppm. or do i mix ever gallon seprate till i get 700ppm on each on of the gallon then put them in a tote together or will it then read 2100ppm


----------



## pcduck (Aug 3, 2011)

No mixing 2 buckets of your combined nutes at 350ppm together you still will have 350ppm. need to mix the buckets to your target zone. Mix All your nutes together to get your target zone, in 1 bucket


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 3, 2011)

ty thats what i did just making sure dont get upset if i ask to much ???????? just want mine to look just as nice as pic on this site ty agin let say i got 3 gallon i mix what the schulel says and if not at desired ppm add same amount nutes agin  what it say on week 7 to water  till i reach 700 ppm rite or should i mix every gallon seprate till all of them say 700ppm them put them together in tote well let it aerate first and balance ph then the tote


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 4, 2011)

Yu can do it either way. it is a matter of which way is easiest for yu. I have to mix my nutes in a 2 gallon bucket as it is easier to handle that way for my back and the cramped space of my growlab. If yu need 3 gallons of solution and it is no problem for yu to mix all 3 at one time then do it that way. Just remember that yu will be adding 3 of every measurement. If it is 1tsp of nute per gallon, then yu will be adding 3tsp of that nute for the 3 gallons. Once that is complete and yu measure it, if it is only 350ppm then add the same amount again, stirr it in really, really vigorously (without spilling it) I stirr my solutions for several minutes with a 1ft piece of hose and it aerates it as it is stirring. I stirr it like I am scrambling eggs as that really mixes it well....Then check it again. If it is 600-700ppm yer good. Adjust the ph if needed then let it set for 12hrs, check it and adjust PH if needed (don't adjust ppm at this point even if it drops some). Let it set and aerate it again for another 12hrs. test it once more to see if the PH is holding within acceptable range (5.5-5.8). If the PH is still drifting out (which I doubt it will at this point) yu can adjust it again and aerate it again for another 12hrs. But I suspect it should level out with the higher ppm. If it doesn't still then there is something wrong. But do that and we will figure out what to do next when we see what happens. good mix mojo to ya brother.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 4, 2011)

Sentenario said:
			
		

> ty thats what i did just making sure dont get upset if i ask to much ???????? just want mine to look just as nice as pic on this site ty agin let say i got 3 gallon i mix what the schulel says and if not at desired ppm add same amount nutes agin  what it say on week 7 to water  till i reach 700 ppm rite or should i mix every gallon seprate till all of them say 700ppm them put them together in tote well let it aerate first and balance ph then the tote



If using 1/2 the nutes called for on the bottle gives you a 350 ppm, then using the full amounts they call for on the bottle will give you 700 ppm.

Why are you mixing every gallon separate?


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 4, 2011)

k check tis morning ppms stayed 715 the same ph went down 5.8 to 5.3 the brown spots seem to be drying the whole leaf lil by lil what should i do i sray with epon salt and boild eggs shells  for like a week before yall started to help me


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 4, 2011)

Are yu able to get a picture up so that we can see what yu are seeing? Without having any experience with the FF nutes I am afraid to tell yu to spray or not without seeing it myself. What does the new growth look like? how many of the leaves have the brown spots? 
BTW the ppm and ph sound good if they hold where they are. PH is a bit low but yu might want to wait another 6hrs and test it again. if it holds or falls adjust it up a bit. If it rises any, don't do anything and wait another 6hrs.


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 4, 2011)

here is a pic


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 4, 2011)

I can't swear to this but I think that is multiple deficiencies, but mainly potassium. Given that yer plant has gone into flower and yu have been very light on the nutrients, I would be willing to say that is the culprit. As soon as yu get yer solution straight, get it to the plant. I would even pour (very slowly and gently through the top of the planter about 1/3 of the mix then put the rest in the bottom. Then make up another batch right away. If I am correct, the plant will quickly suck that water up and be ready for more. Since yu are in a deficiency situation, as the plant drinks that up, top it off when its about half way down with fresh ph'd water then wait till it drinks it way down again and add new solution again (at 700ppm)


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 4, 2011)

Sure Did Sip It Up


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 5, 2011)

well checked this morning ph is alrite i guess 5.5 from 5.8. ppm went from 715 to 770 should i add ph water on let it get lower she drank about a gallon sence yesterday tip are geting tricombs like it did before i made it go throgth this mishap


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 7, 2011)

I just figured out why your ppm keeps rising some...PPM is a measure of parts per million. This is a measure of the concentration of chemicals(of any kind) in the water. It is a ratio of chemicals to water. The meter measures(roughly) how much chemical is in a given amount of water and then converts that to either an EC reading or converts it further to a ppm measurement....What is happening to you is that you have 3 gallons of water with a concentration of about 700ppm. When the plant drinks up a gallon of water, it is taking nutrients with it but it is not reducing the level of chemicals at the same rate as the water. Since you have 2/3 of the water and the plant has taken in (maybe 1/4 of the nutrients), the actual concentration (ratio of water to chems) of chemicals in the water ends up rising when checked with the TDS(EC)meter. This also causes the PH to change in the water. For you in this system, you will have to add fresh water when she drinks a gallon, and you will have to adjust the ph so that you maintain the ph in the tote to within the acceptable range. I use a 12gal rez to feed my totes so I don't have this problem as much....Hemp Goddess doesn't have this problem as she changes the whole tote bottom by making a new batch in another tote and just lifts the top with the plants and sets them into their new solution. no PH probs, no TDS probs. Although I don't know how she handles them when they get big and heavy.


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 8, 2011)

brown spots seem to be spreading to sum of the new leafs if water is not cold enuff will it do this(brownspots) .the buds are alrite and gots new growth on them and smell great pulled the old leafs off that were drying up its alot of them it wont hurt her


----------



## Growdude (Aug 8, 2011)

Hushpuppy is right on!!


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 11, 2011)

pic in the dark c if u can help puppy


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 11, 2011)

heres a other pic


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 11, 2011)

heres more pls help guy and gals


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 11, 2011)

Could be from spraying them and having them under the lights.


----------



## Sentenario (Aug 11, 2011)

havent spratd them in the light did have ppms low 4 a while thinking i was burning her


----------

